# Is my furnace a direct vent or power vent?



## Furnace_dude (Jan 18, 2007)

where the flue goes into the furnace, can you look up into the flue from an open space in front of the furnace or does it go into a blower-ish looking object? if you have the 'shelf', thats a draft diverter and you have a natural draft. blower object, you have induced draft. if you have pvc flue you are sealed combustion induced draft. thats about all resi has to offer in venting unless you have a vent free fireplace or the like.



edit: also the inducer is the 'power venter' but natural draft just uses the thermal energy to vent


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

I've got 2 pvc tubes going up a stack to the roof. One of them is attached to a blower motor. I think this is a sealed combustion/direct vent furnace?


----------



## rakes9720 (Dec 13, 2006)

2 pipes means direct vent. One for exhaust and one for combustion air. The name direct vent comes from the fact that the furnace gets its combustion air directly from the outdoors.


----------



## Furnace_dude (Jan 18, 2007)

direct vent would be correct. the term i was taught was sealed combustion. you have a hi efficiency condensing furnace with sealed combustion.


----------



## wease (Dec 5, 2006)

Thanks guys. I'm doing a code check for makeup air requirements for my home. This was part of the questioning.


----------

